

An infographic that shows you where your friends travel - navneetloiwal
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/05/the-roads-well-traveled-roads-not-taken-of-you-and-all-your-friends/

======
JacobIrwin
I have heard of many startups trying to tackle this niche. I haven't seen
anyone pull it off as gracefully as zetrip (referring especially to the UI as
featured on the zetrip.com front page). There is a lot of utility (and thus,
profit-potential) in this market, I'm impressed overall and I look forward to
seeing the infographic on my fb wall within 24 hrs.

------
smeagol
the infograhic is pretty cool.

<http://zetrip.com/recommendations/landing?u=4015>

but i'm not sure if i'd keep coming back to the site. what's the long term
vision?

